# St Edwards boys home, Coleshill, Nov13



## The Wombat (Nov 22, 2013)

*Visited on the same day as St Gerard’s hospital, this place has gone downhill since some previous reports. I haven’t done a building for a while, so spent a few hours on site, and enjoyed looking round its dark atmospheric corridors and rooms. 

This place probably started out with the best of intentions; shame this place has got a dark history.*



> _The site is operated by The Father Hudson Society, which was originally founded by a priest, Father George Hudson, who died in 1936. Though there are active buildings on site there are also a number of abandoned buildings too. Built in 1904, primarily a home for orphaned and abandoned boys it was also a school - in addition to the dormitory accommodation. There are also school rooms and a chapel within the home. In 1998 the priest in charge of the school was convicted of 18 cases of child abuse and jailed for seven years. After only three years of his sentence he died in jail, but not before the Pope had stripped him of his rights as a priest for his sins. The building has been empty since 1996 and the feeling locally is that it should be knocked down because of it's sordid history._



*If anyone is thinking of going, be quick, as demolition could be started soon. Explore with Miz Firestorm and a non member – thanks again to Miz Firestorm for access. *






































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice report hun, great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ace images.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice pics bud.. the working part do keep a sharp eye on the gaff I have been kicked off twice now


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 24, 2013)

I love the colours inside the building, 
There is a very creepy feeling to the place,
thanks!


----------



## MD (Nov 24, 2013)

man thats in a bad way now


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments people


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the pic with the stuffed toy on the stairs... you say it's gone downhill? Looks much the same as it did a couple of years ago, so what's deteriorated then?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 27, 2013)

That's a great place! especially love the last Photo with all the tiles coming off the roof!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Love the pic with the stuffed toy on the stairs... you say it's gone downhill? Looks much the same as it did a couple of years ago, so what's deteriorated then?



Thanks TeeJF; I'll be honest, we didn't set up the stuffed toy on the stairs! I think a few previous explorers may have done that and a few others. But I thought it would make a good photo. 

This was my first visit here, so haven't seen it first hand previously. I compared my photos to some pictures I had seen elsewhere from a few years back that showed it to be in slightly better condition. There looked like there is some more graf, and the roof has deteriorated.


----------



## Faeevilyn (Jan 12, 2014)

This place is awesome!!


----------



## Dokka (Feb 3, 2014)

tis a shame it's no longer around, would have been perfect for a shoot I have on Friday. :/


----------



## Dokka (Feb 3, 2014)

......*just looks up*.....Fae, is that you?! The hell girl, why didn't you tell me of this site sooner? lol


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great pics! Sadly this place will be flat by the end of this month, the convent that was attached to it has already gone as has the adjacent St Joseph's and St Philomena's.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers for sharing those pics sj9966
Glad I got to see it before its too late


----------

